# impact sensor '99 Maxima



## smjones007 (Jan 19, 2020)

Does anyone know the location and/or part number for a impact sensor on a '99 Nissan Maxima GLE? I'm assuming it is somewhere around the bumper and different than the SRS module, but I haven't been able to find anything to verify that. We couldn't find it when we removed her old bumper.

My daughter got into an accident hitting the left front corner of her car. The airbags deployed and the seats belts locked up, thankful she wasn't injured. We have been able to acquire new seat belts, airbags, a clockspring, and get the SRS module reprogrammed. But I'm uncertain about the impact sensor.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The car has two impact sensors. They are called satellite sensors; one on the left side and one on the right side. They should be located behind the cross frame that holds the hood lock mechanism.


----------



## smjones007 (Jan 19, 2020)

rogoman said:


> The car has two impact sensors. They are called satellite sensors; one on the left side and one on the right side. They should be located behind the cross frame that holds the hood lock mechanism.


Thanks Rogoman, do you know if the satellite sensors reset themselves after an accident, or do they need to be replaced?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The SRS module should reset everything as long as the sensors are not damaged. A Nissan dealer's CONSULT tool does more extensive diagnostic testing. Here's a procedure taken from the FSM to test the system without the use of a CONSULT tool:


----------



## smjones007 (Jan 19, 2020)

rogoman said:


> The SRS module should reset everything as long as the sensors are not damaged. A Nissan dealer's CONSULT tool does more extensive diagnostic testing. Here's a procedure taken from the FSM to test the system without the use of a CONSULT tool:
> 
> View attachment 6221


Rogoman, thanks, you're awesome!


----------

